# iTunes disaster PLEASE HELP



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi folks,

So I clicked on my itunes this morning and instead of opening it gave me a box that said "importing intunes library.xml" or something like that. Not knowing what was going on and not stopping to think that maybe I shouldn't mess with it, I clicked "stop." And then it said something about my itunes library not being a valid itunes library file and how it had just saved it as "itunes library damaged." *And when I opened it, instead of being the 17 days of music I actually have in my library, it was 4 days.* I went to my music folder (under "my computer") and clicked on all the itunes files, but none of them were my complete music library.

I do not know what to do. I love that library. Most of the music in it I do not have in any other format, so if it's no longer on my computer, it is lost. Is this my fault for smugly refusing to update itunes? Are these the consequences? I am the least tech-savvy young person you'll probably ever meet and do not know how these things work. Is my beloved library still on my computer? Is there any way to recover it?


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

I can relate to what you're going through. Not too long ago, I installed the new version of Itunes and during the installation process something went awry. The installation was half completed before I got an error message saying that my Itunes was corrupted and that the installation can not be completed. I ended up losing all of my music , but I'm now slowly adding them back one at a time.

I'm not sure about your situation, it could be that the files are temporarily misplaced, or they could have been lost during the import process. I hope someone knowledgeable about such a situation can assist you, as I haven't a clue.

best of luck,

TPS


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

<<...and how it had just saved it as "itunes library damaged.">>

Maybe, just maybe...look again in your "My music" folder and see if your iTunes library is still intact. Look for a folder that you don't know what it is, peek inside...if it looks right, rename your current iTunes folder "itunes.old" and then rename the folder you just found "itunes." Fire up iTunes again and see if that works.

This is based on the idea that the update renamed your old itunes folder to something else before starting to convert its contents into a newly-created itunes folder. But I don't know if Apple is so considerate!

BTW backup backup backup! My libraries are backed up separately on two external HDs, once a month. Been where you are, learned my lesson.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

This is terrible. 


I use a mini-disc player and avoid all these kinds of technical problems with virtual digital media. 

I just came here to gloat, but now I'm feeling really sorry for you lol


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Okay...now that I've got over my smugness: 

Go to your >My Computer Settings, and open up My Computer, and check your Music File directory. It will be listed under iTunes.

You can go to the Folder search to find out where your actual stored files are. 

There is a chance, that the iTunes.xml is only deleting the playlist, but not the stored music files itself. 

If this is the case, then you need to re-click on the music files, and open them in iTunes for them to become visible again.

FWIW, I haven't updated iTunes in 3 years. Mine still works with no problems, and by default, the new updates are all rejected so that I know what I'm doing with my itunes. 

If that fails, then you hopefully, will be able to go back in the Time Machine equivalent programme of your computer and do a system restore perhaps? 

If not, then why have you not backed up your iTunes library on a different hard drive/folder/removable USB or something else?

A one touch backup hard drive is a great option for the future to stop similar events. 

Good luck in retrieving your music. If not, then we can help make you some new contemporary string quartet recommendations


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

I actually just found the music files themselves. Looks like they are intact (thank god), just... are not in the itunes library? But they can be played in windows media player, so they're here! Whew. I just have to figure out how to get them back in the library. Selecting the folders and putting them in the "automatically add to itunes" should work, so I'll probably do that first. I'm just kind of afraid to touch it! When you are like me (mystified by computers) it always feels like if one seemingly innocuous action can make your itunes library apparently disappear, another might turn your computer into a minotaur or something.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

Of course if all your music was purchased in CDs instead inferior Itunes compress the snot out of the music files you wouldn't even be worried now would you? Just sayin"....

Kevin


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Spot on Kevin! 

Meaghan - 

your iTunes can compile a list of music from your actual saved computer files, so you can use Windows Media Player; even Quicktime, as well as SonicStage to play the same files. 

If you can find the file, then you just right click and 'open using application' - select iTunes. 
That way you can import it back. 

Or just block highlight the files in iTunes and import them in.

It will probably happen to you again; hopefully it will create less anxiety next time. I like having hard copies on vinyl LP or CDs - Apple Lossless quality or FLAC should be okay for music on the go, although why settle for second best?


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

For the future, it's best to purchase music through other ways instead of iTunes. Yes, iTunes is a good program for storing music for most people, but the prices and quality for their tracks are too much to risk being blocked out of your content for whatever royalty reason (plus, they only let you "rent" your music). Like the person above said, having a physical format of your music (CDs, vinyl) is good because you then can still have your music in case the worst case scenario presents itself (i.e. losing all of your copies). However, if you still insist on purchasing mp3 files online, Amazon has a great online shop for that sort of thing.

My point is, if this freaked you out, for the future make sure you back up your music and DON'T buy from the iTunes shop. There are much better services, and--in case you somehow lose your entire computer or harddrive or whatever--it is simply a longer process to get things back up and running.

Glad to know everything is working, though.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Actually, most of the music in my itunes library comes from CDs, not itunes, just not CDs I currently have. But people who are saying I should back my library are absolutely right, and I plan to back it up on an external hard drive as soon as it's all sorted out.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Meaghan said:


> I actually just found the music files themselves. Looks like they are intact (thank god)


Phew - so pleased you've got them. I don't have any Apple stuff so couldn't help but I know how I'd feel if I lost my music.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Meaghan said:


> Actually, most of the music in my itunes library comes from CDs, not itunes, just not CDs I currently have. But people who are saying I should back my library are absolutely right, and I plan to back it up on an external hard drive as soon as it's all sorted out.


Good idea. I started doing this last year in order to not lose anything.

My only advice to add is ditch iTunes  At least, I could never understand the appeal.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Meaghan said:


> I actually just found the music files themselves. Looks like they are intact (thank god), just... are not in the itunes library? But they can be played in windows media player, so they're here! Whew. I just have to figure out how to get them back in the library. Selecting the folders and putting them in the "automatically add to itunes" should work, so I'll probably do that first. I'm just kind of afraid to touch it! When you are like me (mystified by computers) it always feels like if one seemingly innocuous action can make your itunes library apparently disappear, another might turn your computer into a minotaur or something.


Glad you got it figured out! Computers are manufactured in the depths of hell.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't use itunes, i still buy records.
My music consuming habits aren't fully on 21th century.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Cnote11 said:


> Good idea. I started doing this last year in order to not lose anything.
> 
> My only advice to add is ditch iTunes  At least, I could never understand the appeal.


For me, the appeal is having all my music perpetually (at least in theory) available in one place, and not having to change CDs. Or even keep track of CDs and not accidentally leave them in rental cars or lose them under piles on laundry on my floor and then step on them and break them. These are things I still do all the time but did more frequently before I had itunes. Having music stored in on of the only possessions you're usually good at keeping safe is helpful when you're as disorganized as I am. But, different strokes for different folks! I also like being able to put 17 days of varied music on shuffle and not know what's coming next, or to play any track I have for a friend without first having to hunt down the CD. And shuffle is also very nice for studying for my music major aural exams.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Meaghan said:


> For me, the appeal is having all my music perpetually (at least in theory) available in one place, and not having to change CDs. Or even keep track of CDs and not accidentally leave them in rental cars or lose them under piles on laundry on my floor and then step on them and break them. These are things I still do all the time but did more frequently before I had itunes. Having music stored in on of the only possessions you're usually good at keeping safe is helpful when you're as disorganized as I am. But, different strokes for different folks! I also like being able to put 17 days of varied music on shuffle and not know what's coming next, or to play any track I have for a friend without first having to hunt down the CD. And shuffle is also very nice for studying for my music major aural exams.


Oh, I'm not with the idea of keeping CDs either! I just merely dislike the program. I have a lot of CDs but these days I've just decided to start ripping them because, for the most part, I get tired of having to bring them out and switch them. It is must easier to have them all stored on the computer. This I very much agree with. I rarely purchase physical CDs these days. I do love having CDs and having the booklets and the packaging, but I don't really have the room for it. It is either books or CDs, and since I won't be switching over to a Kindle ever, I'm choosing the space that I do have for books!

I must say that I also detest shuffling!!! Perhaps this is because I'm a control freak.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

With you all the way re: books > kindle. 
Somehow I am much more attached to the physical presence of books than the physical presence of recorded music.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow, really glad you are able to recover your music - I would be distraught if I lost my Digital library as its taken me several years to build!. Yes definetely keep a backup for future as an insurance plan thats what I do


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

And... library is reassembled. Organization is shot to hell and playlists are gone, but I'm not bothered by that because I am too busy feeling grateful that I didn't lose my music.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I have 5 terrabytes of opera DVDs, Cds and photos stored at the office. Was very grateful for this when my laptop recently died and had to be wiped completely.

I store my digital library on Windows Media Player and feel in control of it. Would never buy anything from iTunes but I like the instant gratification of downloading from Presto Classical, and they often have the booklets too.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Somebody help me out here... What's the problem with buying from iTunes? You can do whatever you want with the files, just like files from any other source. Don't "own" the file? Has that ever made any difference to anybody? Puzzled.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

The best thing about having to re-import all my music into itunes is that all the wrong composer names I corrected are back to what they (wrongly) were when I first imported them. So Pierrot Lunaire is by Arcangelo Corelli again, and all is right with the world.

(Time to fix things I've fixed before...)


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Meaghan said:


> The best thing about having to re-import all my music into itunes is that all the wrong composer names I corrected are back to what they (wrongly) were when I first imported them. So Pierrot Lunaire is by Arcangelo Corelli again, and all is right with the world.
> 
> (Time to fix things I've fixed before...)


I really don't know what's wrong with the people who label mp3 files sometimes...


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

violadude said:


> I really don't know what's wrong with the people who label mp3 files sometimes...


It's because the compression of the MP3 makes the music all sound the same.

The only way to tell the difference between Puccini and Mozart is by the titling label....


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

KenOC said:


> Somebody help me out here... What's the problem with buying from iTunes? You can do whatever you want with the files, just like files from any other source. Don't "own" the file? Has that ever made any difference to anybody? Puzzled.


It's low quality for the price (even 99cents is expensive for one track), and you have problems with DRM. The DRM is the key there, because that means that you _can't_ do whatever you want with them. If I wanted to put it onto another computer, I'd have to download iTunes and then log in and make it one of the 5 computers that can use it...and that's just totally lame.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Meaghan said:


> The best thing about having to re-import all my music into itunes is that all the wrong composer names I corrected are back to what they (wrongly) were when I first imported them. So Pierrot Lunaire is by Arcangelo Corelli again, and all is right with the world.
> 
> (Time to fix things I've fixed before...)


How did that horrible mistagging happen? Tagging can sometimes be fun, but mass tagging becomes quite painful after awhile.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Cnote11 said:


> How did that happen? Tagging can sometimes be fun, but mass tagging becomes quite painful after awhile.


When I first imported a CD of Pierrot into my itunes, the composer was listed as Corelli. And I went "What?" and pointed it out to my music friends and we all had a bemused laugh and then I fixed it. I have no idea why it was that way to begin with. Somebody's idea of a joke?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

oogabooha said:


> The DRM is the key there, because that means that you _can't_ do whatever you want with them. If I wanted to put it onto another computer, I'd have to download iTunes and then log in and make it one of the 5 computers that can use it...and that's just totally lame.


I have never run into DRM with my few iTunes downloads. Thought I read that Apple wasn't using DRM anymore...?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Meaghan said:


> When I first imported a CD of Pierrot into my itunes, the composer was listed as Corelli. And I went "What?" and pointed it out to my music friends and we all had a bemused laugh and then I fixed it. I have no idea why it was that way to begin with. Somebody's idea of a joke?


Mistakes that bad are indeed pretty rare. I myself am really particular to the point of being a bit OCDish about the way my tracks are labeled. I hate when I get a set of symphonies, for example, and they are all labeled differently (e.g. symphony #1, symphony no. 2, symphonie 3) instead of being consistent.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Never have any of those tagging problems with Windows Media player. I tag everything exactly as I like it, and then even when I re-import it stays tagged as I choose.


----------



## msvadi (Apr 14, 2012)

Kevin Pearson said:


> Of course if all your music was purchased in CDs instead inferior Itunes compress the snot out of the music files you wouldn't even be worried now would you? Just sayin"....
> 
> Kevin


actually, with iTunes Store, you can delete and re-download purchased music as many times as you want. just saying


----------

